# Printing blacks look green



## Cluck Norris (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi, i've recently bought a Ricoh SG7100DN complete with Sublijet R inks, though i'm having a nightmare when it comes to printing photographs, the blacks turn into green and they don't sublimate well at all.

I'm using a sawgrass ICC, before i did they were coming out a reddish brown, so they're better than before at least. 

Anyone had similar issues/know how to fix?


Here is an example.... though it looks more green on his body in real life. 

1 How it should look

2 How it looks 


Thanks

Edit* why your URL's no work?


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

instead of [url=, replace the equal sign with a close bracket.

else do [img (with a close bracket) and [/img (with a close bracket)


----------



## Cluck Norris (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks!

Anyone? It's quite hard to see but on his body it isn't printing right, using the powerdriver blacks go red, using the ICC they go green!


----------



## inkjetparts (Apr 2, 2016)

Contact Sawgrass they should be able to provide you with the proper profile.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

inkjetparts said:


> Contact Sawgrass they should be able to provide you with the proper profile.


The OP mentioned using "Powerdriver" which is from Sawgrass and can only work with that printer.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds like you are printing on acrylic not polyester.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Are you using the powerdriver? you may have it installed but you have to select it as the printer


----------

